# Found this Urq for sale



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Just a tip for those of you who are looking for one








$7900
http://adcache.collectorcartra...7.htm


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Found this Urq for sale (PerL)*

Found another one as well, a 20VT conversion, but th eprice? Damn! $20ks








http://www.cars.com/go/search/...=true


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Found this Urq for sale (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Just a tip for those of you who are looking for one








$7900
http://adcache.collectorcartra...7.htm










This car allegedly sold a few days ago on ebay, for 2000 dollars more than the price this dealer is asking....


----------

